# DC/AC Inverter



## Angelos (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to select an inverter for my electric racing car project and i don't really know what to look for. I know that it has to much the battery voltage and exceed the total wattage of the motors to be run but what else should i take into account if i want the best inverter for my car? 

Thanks!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You're missing some very important information.

- What motor are you using?
- What kind of car?
- Is it a true induction motor or is it a BLDC/PMAC motor?
- What voltage are you running?
- How much power does it need to give the motor? i.e. what kind of performance are you looking for?
- What is your budget?


----------



## Angelos (Feb 28, 2012)

Well,
- I am using Thunderstruck AC-20 (37KW) x 2
- 600V batteries (-350V nominal)
- Its a formula student car
- Money is not an issue for now

I hope that helps


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The AC20 from Thunderstruck comes with an inverter and is the best matched for that motor. I sell them and am very familiar with that setup. I own an AC20 with 1238-7501 controller, as well as a 1238-6501 and 1236-6301 controller. HPEVS does the setup for you and I don't know of any better-matched inverters.

The problem here is, that the motor will NOT run on 600V of batteries, that voltage is *way *too high. If you need that high of a voltage, use a different motor and controller. They MIGHT do 144V if paired with an AC controller that can go that high, but I'm almost positive it would need to be custom wound from HPEVS.

Also, Are you sure you can buy just the motor from Thunderstruck? I know I sell them stand-alone, but I'm not sure they do. 

If you want a great motor and controller for that setup (single motor solution), go to my website below and email me, I have some contacts that may be able to supply you with something that better fits your needs.


----------

